# Staffordshire Exotics Society



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

The Staffordshire Exotics Society is a group that meets socially on the last Sunday of every month.
Anyone of any age is welcome to attend the FREE event.
We are just a group of 70+ members who enjoy all types of animals from dogs and frogs,snake and spider to parrots and monkeys.
Your welcome to bring your animals with you aswell. We do trips,talks and quiz's.

This Month we have a zoo coming to the meet to give talk and allow members of the public to interact with the animals they shall be bringing. 
It is completely free to attend and no need to book a place, turn up at any time from 7:30pm onwards

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apFt0H4wJP8

for more details visit our facebook
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Staffordshire-Exotics-Society/167814603321386

The White Star pub – it’s upstairs.

63 Kingsway
Stoke-on-Trent, 
Staffordshire
ST4 1JB


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

sounds good mate, bit far for me but nice to see these meetings going ahead


----------



## Daemonik (Jun 8, 2012)

bladeblaster said:


> The Staffordshire Exotics Society is a group that meets socially on the last Sunday of every month.
> Anyone of any age is welcome to attend the FREE event.
> We are just a group of 70+ members who enjoy all types of animals from dogs and frogs,snake and spider to parrots and monkeys.
> Your welcome to bring your animals with you aswell. We do trips,talks and quiz's.
> ...



PARTAY! Is it Bring Your Own Booze? ;D


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Checked distance, 31 miles, could handle that. Then realised I'm covering a frigging shift till 7:30 
Might have to try getting out early :whistling2:


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

I would love to come but I live near lichfield so its too far  Unless anyone is going from area??


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

i live quite a fair distance away but i may try and make the one next month... too skint to do it this time!! x


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

storm said:


> i live quite a fair distance away but i may try and make the one next month... too skint to do it this time!! x


It's only a short drive from Preston :roll: :razz:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Demonlude said:


> It's only a short drive from Preston :roll: :razz:


get off of here and get on with my quote :whip:


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay ill be there


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

Demonlude said:


> It's only a short drive from Preston :roll: :razz:



hour and 20 mins away :razz: ... i cant afford the fuel this month  not after donny but ill try make the next one! 



bladeblaster said:


> get off of here and get on with my quote :whip:


thats you told adam :lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Thread moved..... Again...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

storm said:


> i live quite a fair distance away but i may try and make the one next month... too skint to do it this time!! x


maybe driving at 30mph the whole way lol, its only up the road, free parking and free entrance some and say hi. 

jay


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> maybe driving at 30mph the whole way lol, its only up the road, free parking and free entrance some and say hi.
> 
> jay


according to google maps... 1 hour 26 mins  i have £6 left until i get paid LOL estimated fuel £25.06 each way!! 

sorry guys gonna have to be next month when i have pennies xx


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

storm said:


> according to google maps... 1 hour 26 mins  i have £6 left until i get paid LOL estimated fuel £25.06 each way!!
> 
> sorry guys gonna have to be next month when i have pennies xx


we will hold you to it lol

Jay


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

oh ill be there  (just remind me nearer the time :blush


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I am working this Sunday, I'll try to come whenever I am not working. Is this a society I can become a member of? It's the only one I've seen anywhere near where I live! I do alot of fishing in Staffordshire...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

geckograham said:


> Unfortunately I am working this Sunday, I'll try to come whenever I am not working. Is this a society I can become a member of? It's the only one I've seen anywhere near where I live! I do alot of fishing in Staffordshire...


we are a completely free society that is run by myself and a friend. We are a branch of CREAKS but we do not have membership per say. However you can join CREAKS or the FBH. 

Jay


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

storm said:


> i live quite a fair distance away but i may try and make the one next month... too skint to do it this time!! x


Sorry Bladeblaster but Storm is Manchester Reptile Club closer for you? They meet once a month in a pub also :no1:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mstypical said:


> Sorry Bladeblaster but Storm is Manchester Reptile Club closer for you? They meet once a month in a pub also :no1:


yer but they dont have a zoo or are as good as us lol. 

Jay


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> yer but they dont have a zoo or are as good as us lol.
> 
> Jay


Eeek! No comment as i've not been able to attend as yet, intend to though hopefully this week...


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Will have to wait till the next one, if I could get out of work by 7 I might have made it, but just realised its during the England v Italy game... Promised the lads I'd meet them in the pub for it :no1:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

squishyscott said:


> Will have to wait till the next one, if I could get out of work by 7 I might have made it, but just realised its during the England v Italy game... Promised the lads I'd meet them in the pub for it :no1:


Oh yeah! So is the MRC one, not going now!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mstypical said:


> Eeek! No comment as i've not been able to attend as yet, intend to though hopefully this week...


we have about 75 turn up most months lol



squishyscott said:


> Will have to wait till the next one, if I could get out of work by 7 I might have made it, but just realised its during the England v Italy game... Promised the lads I'd meet them in the pub for it :no1:


i didn't know that either hmmm, we are in a pub anyway so win. 



mstypical said:


> Oh yeah! So is the MRC one, not going now!


OUr one is ina pub so you can kill two birds with one stone. And we have birds of prey and mammels at this one. 

Jay


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

mstypical said:


> Sorry Bladeblaster but Storm is Manchester Reptile Club closer for you? They meet once a month in a pub also :no1:



LOL yeah manchester is a little closer, but ideally id like to go to both..however i *think* they are both on the same day each month?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

storm said:


> LOL yeah manchester is a little closer, but ideally id like to go to both..however i *think* they are both on the same day each month?


MRC is always last Sunday of the month, i've never been something keeps coming up but they are removing the lower age limit in July so i'm taking my 8-year old for definite :2thumb:


----------



## racingbrett (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump up, its tonight folks hope you can all make it.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

TOnight is the night guys see you all there. Dont forget we have the ace zoo tonight too

Jay


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

So?? How was it? And what did I miss?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

squishyscott said:


> So?? How was it? And what did I miss?


was ab awesome night loads of pics pn our main thread. the baby owls and coati were really cute. we had the local media and other people there too. was really busy as well 


jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

just for interest the radio presenter that was at the last meet has broadcasted the interviews he did on the night. We are on there along with a load of different members as well. 

BBC iPlayer - Breakfast with Stuart and Amy: Latest from the Barclays scandal

we are on from 2.48.00

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Massive favor guys. The meeting at the end of this month we need record turn outs. 

The pub we use has had a new manager in, he is a little apprehensive of having a room of reptiles. So we want to show him how many of us turn up (thus buying drinks and making him money) and how good we all are. if we can get lots of people along that night and show how well supported it is he wont have any reason to even think about saying anything. 

Jay


----------

